# Help, ATI Radeon HD6770 wont work on my Dell?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey everyone, My turn for a question.

I have a Dell Dimension E521 duel core with 4GB ram, and 3TB of hard drive space with win7. I have a ATI HD5670 PCIE in it now and it works just fine. I got a great deal on an ATI HD6770 and I cant get any video output on it at all when I install it? I just dont understand why....:huh:

Does anyone know why this would be? PCs are not my strongest knowledge point.

I have a high end 700watt power supply in it and have hooked up the external power connector to the card and the card fan spins when I power up the PC but no video at all.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you using the Windows 7 driver for the card? Are you using the Catalyst software?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, I already have the HD5670 working under win7 shouldn't that already work? Ive always understood that you dont instal new drivers until after the card has been installed?
I already exchanged the card thinking it may be bad but same issue, I dont even get any video if I boot off of my XP partition


----------



## Kriszilla (Jan 1, 2012)

Do you get any POST video on first boot or none at all? By that I mean, does the video die after you get to the Loading Windows screen, or nada at all?

The only other thing I can think for you to try if you get no video at all would be to put another computer (or just another ATX PSU, jumpered for it to turn on) right next to yours, and hook up its power supply to the card, power that up first, then power up your computer. 

I've heard that the Radeon 6xxx's can be finicky about power. I run dual 6950's in my gaming rig, and a 6770 in my HTPC, but I'm using Corsair PSU's. 

One other thought, just for grins, check your motherboard docs and do a CMOS clear on the Dell and try it again, too.

Good luck!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Kriszilla said:


> Do you get any POST video on first boot or none at all? By that I mean, does the video die after you get to the Loading Windows screen, or nada at all?


Thanks, no video at all. its so odd because the on e I am using now is in the same family of cards so there should be no reason for it not to work. Oh well I will keep playing.


----------



## gunsmoke9958 (Dec 29, 2011)

Strange....you're running the ATI Catalyst software, and the drivers should be the same for both of the cards. Even without drivers Windows should bring it up in 640X480 or 800X600 mode for start-up. Does your old card still come up? If not, look for dirt/dust in the PCI-E slot, or bent fingers. Also, due to the design of PCI-E slots, make sure the card is completely seated. I had a problem when I installed my HD4670...seems when I seated it, the end closest to the back of the computer didn't seat completely. It worked but would quit when it got warm. Make sure you support the MB when pressing it into place.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

If that particular Dell has onboard video as well, its possible that BIOS reverted to the onboard. This has happened to me with other machines with the power supply plugged in. Easy check; clear BIOS with jumper or hook up your monitor to the onboard video.

If you don't have onboard video, test the card in another machine. Its not uncommon to recieve dead cards out of the box.

And to add to gunsmoke's post, make sure no external power supply is needed for the card(6 or 4 pin molex or floppy)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, no on board video I disabled it in the bios. The older card works fine and I exchanged the new card with another one and same problem. Drivers are the latest available and the pre boot settings dont show up either.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, you do have built in video. I would go ahead and try to clear CMOS and see if it will pick up the PCI-E. If not, there might just be an issue with that GPU and your motherboard. Check for BIOS updates as well. Did the Dell ship with your old card?


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I just looked up your system and it came with the Nvidia built in VGA. Install the new card. Pop off the VGA cover for the built in graphics and hook a monitor up. Go into BIOS and double check your video detection.

Are you getting a POST beep with the new card installed?

You have front panel diagnostic lights as well. Check this link and click on diagnostic lights:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dime521/en/SM_EN/adtshoot.htm#wp1056411


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, the old video card is less than a year old, The E521 is 5 years old now. The last Bios update that Dell had for this model was back in 2008. Im thinking that it may just be a compatibility issue. Im seriously thinking of getting a new machine.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ummm, no beep, but i can tell the PC is loading windows and booting up. so maybe it is defaulting to the Nvidia now you got me thinking LOL


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Look at my post before this one. I think I snuck it in on ya.

Lots of good deals ATM on all computer parts/systems. A friend of mine bought an XPS for $350 cheaper at Newegg. Same as buying through Dell.

EDIT: lol Yeah some of the Dells had thier CMOS speakers left out.. I really think your mobo did what I expected in my first post.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I was looking at the Dell XPS8300, it has 12gb of ram and way more processing power. Im not much of a gamer but I am going to be getting into some video editing again. Im picking up Newtek's Speed edit2 video editing software.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

My friend paid $799 for I7 3.3GHz, 8GB RAM, and the same video card you just bought. It listed for $1200 on Dell's site. Can't remember which XPS it is..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

just remember that I am in Canada so I cant get the great pricing you do although the full system I specked on Dells Canadian site came to just over $1000 Just not sure I want to pull the trigger.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, missed that you were up north. I know for sure Newegg has a Canadian site. I've been a customer with Newegg since 2002 and havn't had an issue yet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Did not know they had a Canadian site, I just had a quick peek. limited selection but pricing is good. thanks


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Yessir, any time. Just stay away from the Alienware Dell is building. You pay double for a water cooled XPS 

And Dell is the only prebuilt system I could recommend from Newegg, or anywhere really. Then again, I havn't bought a prebuilt system since my Comadore 64 in 1984  I have worked on just about every prebuilt system since and Dell seems the most consistant as far as parts and service(besides IBM, which is no longer an option).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh yes the good old Commodore 64 I still have my Amiga 4000 that I put in a tower that runs a Video toaster Flyer system in it. It still works today.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, I could go waaaaay off topic now.. lol

I will once more:

I've kept two systems. The rest I've given away or sold long ago

My first build with my grandfather in 1988: AMD 66MHz 80386 8MB RAM 200MB HD 256 color VGA ($3,300 without monitor lol)

8MHz Intel 8086 2MB RAM 200MB HD monochrome that was given to me in 1990 for programming a database at a Dr. office.

Neither have ran in years, but I just can't let them go lol Oh, my Firewall is a 1GHz P3 1GB RAM.. 

As far as newer systems, I've been all over the place. So far, Intel has me for CPUs and memory controll. AMD for price per performance. My duaghter has a AM2 E3200 and my wife has an I5 lenovo with Nvidia HD 440 graphics. I like the Lenovo notebooks, but havn't put my hands on any of thier towers. They carried a lot from IBM over to Lenovo, but its not the same.

I'm ususally reparing computers, rather than using them. When I do use my Alienware notebook(pre Dell M9700), its to use Word lol


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL its my topic, it can go where ever it wants to go  
Ive always wanted a Mac but they are so pricey, Ive seen little bits of Windows8 and that looks very different I would have to say much more like the Mac.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Eh, I've never cared for Fruit, but they do have great hardware. Even better now they are Intel based. There is still a large software gap. Just like Linux. I dual boot to Ubuntu to web surf and use 7 for Win only applications. The software gap is much, much smaller with Linux, but the popularity of Fruits over the last few years has closed that gap.

As far as Windows 8, unless its modified, you've only seen the "mobile" or "lite" version. Unless Microsoft drastically alter the GUI, the base system isn't much different than 7. I have a feeling they'll come out with another Vista, with Windows 8. Who knows. The market is changing faster now than it has in years.

Linux based Android is another viable option that I think we'll see in the near future on desktops.. Just a dummied down distribution of Linux. Since Linux is open source, you run into lack of software developement. Since Android is a non open source distribution, you'll see more APPLICATIONS(I hate apps.. lazy people lol)

I'll quote my grandfather, since I owe my electrical and computer knowledge to him: "If you can build a better mouse trap, it will sell"


----------

